# Dutch clip



## LittleAussiePoodle (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello everyone! 
This is just a quick question for any smart people out there who know where a Dutch clip is supposed to look like. I can't find very much information on it, but I gathered that the lines should look something like the ones I drew on this dog. The first picture is without poms, the second is with, and the third one is using the Jacket and Pants lines, like the last clip I had Hendrix in, but with pants added on.
It seems to me that the end of the jacket in the Dutch should be a little after the last rib, much like it would be in the Continental/English Saddle. It also seems that if you put poms on it, the pants should end at about the same place as the higher of the two leg poms on the English saddle, and the jacket should end about halfway down the leg. Can anyone tell me if that's right? I just got that from pictures of the clip, so I have no idea if that's where everything should be.

I'm growing Hendrix out for winter at the moment, and I really like this clip. I'm not sure at this point if I'll be putting poms on his legs, doing lines on the back, or even making it a sweetheart shape. I'm just trying to get an idea of where everything should sit. I'm not too bothered if the lines I do aren't perfect, but I am considering becoming a professional groomer, so it can't hurt to know where they should be.


----------



## Red lippy mel (Mar 1, 2017)

I have no idea if this can help but there were several clear drawings of a standard poodle Dutch clip on Pinterest. Sorry I can't be of more help


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Do you have the Kalston book? It is pretty specific as to where the lines are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

This website seems to have very detailed instructions on how to clip the Dutch pattern. Cute clip, I hope you post photos of Hendrix when you're done.

Standard Poodle in a Dutch | Groomer to Groomer – Pet Grooming News, Stories, and Videos


----------



## LittleAussiePoodle (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks 
Yeah I'll have to remember to put some pictures up once I do it. He's still growing out from summer, so it will be a little while. I am excited to see how it looks on him.


----------

